# Tote Bag Insert/Organizer



## nolv711

Hello! I just ordered the small tote bag and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for an insert/organizer that will fit pretty well?


----------



## MeghaJ17

I usually get the Samorga one. If I can't find the bag i bought listed in their existing styles , I message the team and they usually can help you with one that will fit.


----------

